# Warning more gratuitous Grand National Shots



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

And some of you have asked how I slamed it down and tucked the wheels in, so...

I removed the factory mounting tabs 









fastened my resin cast mounts










trimmed the front rims and axle










and of course the rear rims & axle as well


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

Very Sweet Build Dan, and Kudos for taking the time to take and post these tech mod pix :thumbsup:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool engineering P71...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys, Simple really, resulting in a nice in the weeds stance.


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

One really shiny GN & great lowering job!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: ..RL


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jobobvideo (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks for the demo:thumbsup:
verrrry nice!!!!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

plymouth71,

Grand National...Yeah!!! Thanks for Sharon the how to do this with us! 

Bob...Black never looked so nice...zilla


----------



## onefastmustang (Dec 3, 2011)

I love the stance on this car, wish i had bought it.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Nice slam job! Love the tucked in wheels. :thumbsup:


----------



## Shadowracer (Sep 11, 2004)

Thats nice man. I like the tucked in wheels too.


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks guys. Maybe I'll make another... If I find the right body and wheels


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I may have to get the boys to try that too!!! I think I have some wheels out back...RM


----------



## plymouth71 (Dec 14, 2009)

Sorry fellas, I missed her this weekend.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sorry P71 -- Whenever I see your thread title I always think of these kinds of Buick Grand Nationals . . .










Must be getting old. :freak:


----------

